# Paizo Pathfinder (AP & Modules) Monster Index



## freyar (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok, seems like there might be interest in a Paizo bestiary here, esp. since they seem to be using their own conversions of some classic monsters.  I'm getting Pathfinder at least through the first AP, but not Gamemastery, so help filling in the blanks will be needed.  I'll try to follow Shade's format from the Dungeon index.

Edit: Just to be clear, I'm only putting in the new monsters/conversions, not anything reprinted from an OGC source.


----------



## freyar (Dec 6, 2007)

*Pathfinder index*

*Pathfinder Monster Index*

*Adventure Paths*
*3.5e*
1 - Goblin Dog, Goblin Snake, Giant Gecko, Sinspawn, Attic Whisperer, Sandpoint Devil
2 - Carrionstorm, Boggard, Lyrakien, Faceless Stalker (Ugothol), Revenant, Lamia Matriarch
3 - Smoke Haunt, Totenmaske, Skull Ripper, Argorth, Mother of Oblivion, Ogrekin (template)
4 - Deathweb, Redcap, Hound of Tindalos, Taiga Giant, Scanderig (Forgefiend), Shining Child of Thassilon, Runeslave (template)
5 - Ercinee, Marsh Giant, Witchfire, Shemhazian Demon, Night Monarch (& Star Monarch variant), Yethazmari
6 - Crag Spider, Denizen of Leng, Kuchrima, Harridan, Hungerer, Rune Giant, Wendigo
7 - Carrion Golem, Devilfish, Dream Spider, Soulbound Doll, Raktavarna, Reefclaw
8 - Daemon (Leukodaemon), Daughter of Urgathoa, Giant Fly, Giant Maggot, Lawgiver, Nosferatu (template)
9 - Achaekek (The Mantis God), Beatific One, Rajput Ambari, Rakshasa Maharajah, Sikari, Macaque Swarm
10 - Bonestorm, Cinder Wolf, Havero, Red Reaver
11 - Chained Spirit, Danse Macabre, Gug, The Prince in Chains, Umbral Dragon
12 - Akaruzug, Belier Devil (Bdellavritra), Contract Devil (Phistophilus), Mobogo
13 - Darklands Sentinel, Fungal Crawler, Monstrous Cockroach, Flesh-Eating Cockroach Swarm, Swamp Barracuda
14 - Akata, Siren, Witchwyrd, Moonflower, Thais
15 - Blast Shadow, Forest Drake, Cutlass Spider, Maftet
16 - Deep Crow, Omox Demon, Ghonhatine, Irnakurse, Mothman
17 - Banshee, Leucrotta, Mandragora, Menotherian, Treerazer (Lord of the Blasted Tarn)
18 - Black-blooded (template), Charda, Shaitan Genie, Xacarba
19 - Chupacabra, Div (Doru), Gremlin (Jinkin), Gremlin (Pugwampi), Gremlin (Vexgit), Peryton
20 - Buraq, Edimmu, Div (Pairaka), Sunlord Thalachos, Unchosen Gnoll
21 - Div (Shir), Emkrah, Hadhayosh, Rukh, Juvenile Rukh, Tophet
22 - Coeurl, Div (Ghawwas), Miengu, Protean (Imentesh), Protean (Naunet), Wyrmskull (template)
23 - Black Jinni, Div (Sepid), Get of Iblis, Nephilim
24 -Ahriman( Lord of the Divs), Gandareva Azi, Sruvara Azi, Zahhak Azi, Brass Golem, Simurgh, Xotani the Firebleeder
*PFRPG*
25 - Gremlin (Haniver), Rot Grub Swarm, Giant Rot Grub, Shadowgarm, Strix, Torble, Torble Swarm, Devil (Ukobach)
26 - Devil (Salikotal), Graveknight, Hand of the Inheritor, Stymphalides (& Giant Stymphalides)
27 - Aspidochelone, Devil (Chortov), Idol (Bone), Idol (Jade), Idol (Wood), Idol (Stone), Lar, Royal Naga
28 - Asura (Adhukait), Cerberi (& Malbolgian Cerberi), Cabal Devil (Uniila), Spartolos
29 - Basileus, Calikang, Possession Devil (Gidim, Greater & Lesser), Ghorazagh, Nihiloi, Vrykolakas
30 - Ravener Behemoth, Devil (Advodaza), Ebon Acolytus, Hell Gigas, Kyton (Ephialtes), Vouivre
31 - Carbuncle, ,Drekavac, Elk, River Elk, Megaloceros, Tatzlwyrm, Thawn, Thylacine, Brush Thylacine
32 - Ceratioidi, The Grim White Stag, Hodag, Rorkoun, Trollhound
33 - Blodeuwedd, Clawbat, Great Cyclops, Peluda, Stygira
34 - Ahuizotl, Bog Strider, Calathgar, Fungus Leshy, Nuckelavee
35 - First Blade, Irlgaunt, Verdurous Ooze, Warsworn
36 - Ankou, Dweomercat, Grodair, Skrik Nettle, Zomok
37 - Eurypterid (Ochre), Eurypterid (Common), Eurypterid (Bluetip), Eurypterid (Spiny), Eurypterid (Spitting), Ningyo, Undead Ningyo, Pterosaur (Rhamphorhynchus), Pterosaur (Dimorphodon), Pterosaur (Quetzalcoatlus), Giant Sea Urchin (Hunter), Giant Sea Urchin (Spear), Giant Sea Urchin (Glass), Tuyewera
38 - Adaro, Biloko, Bloodhaze Mosquito Swarm, Chemosit, Personification of Fury

*Pathfinder Chronicles/Pathfinder Campaign Setting * 
*3.5e*
Classic Monsters Revisited - Bugbear, Gnoll, Goblin, Hobgoblin, Kobold, Lizardfolk, Minotaur, Minotaur Elder, Ogre, Degenerate Ogre, Orc, Troll
Into the Darklands - Morlock, Serpentfolk, Seugathi, Urdefhan, Vemerak
Dark Markets (A Guide to Katapesh) - Aluum, Dhabba, Sand Eel, Ghul
The Great Beyond (A Guide to the Multiverse) - Astradaemon, Axiomite, Lurker in Light, Protean (Keketar), Vulpinal
Dungeon Denizens Revisited - Xenarth, Failed-apotheosis Mimic, Plaguebearer Otyugh, Seige Owlbear, Mottled Worm, Rust Lord
Book of the Damned v1 - Apostate Devil (Deimavigga), Heresy Devil (Ayngavhaul), Lesser Host Devil (Gaav), Greater Host Devil (Magaav), Warmonger Devil (Levaloch)
Heart of the Jungle - Angazhani (High Girallon), Giant Botfly, Botfly Swarm, Hippopotamus, Tobongo (Mwangi Treant)
City of Strangers - Caulborn

*Pathfinder Companion* 
*PFRPG*
Qadira, Gateway to the East - Half-janni (template), Suli, Zhyen

*Other Sources*
*3.5e*
Kobold Quarterly  7- Asakka, Deathtrap Ooze, Sandwalker, Torthune


----------



## freyar (Dec 6, 2007)

*Pathfinder Modules Index*

*Pathfinder Modules Monster Index*

*Dungeon Series*
*3.5e*
D0 - Tatzlwyrm
D1 - Forged Spurned, Slurk
D2 - Granule Construct Swarm, Nightmare Bats
D3 - Chatterer Swarm, Son of Perdition
D1.5 - Azlanti Chariot Beetle
D4 - Festrog

*Wilderness Series*
*3.5e*
W1 - Flame Drake, Roseblood Sprite
W2 - Fell Flotsam, Mosquito Swarm
W3 - Hoary Muntjac, Snowdrifter

*Urban Series*
*3.5e*
U1 - Shadowy Lurker, Painted Creation (template)
U2 - Croaker, Gutdragging Lurcher

*Journey Series*
*3.5e*
J1 - Osiron Mummy (template)
J2 - Arcanaton, Tongue of Rebuke, Wings of Protection, Rime Elemental (variant water elemental), Draconic Mohrg
J3 - Dehrii, Shoggoth
J4 - Ghalshoaton
J5 - Meladaemon

*Event Series*
*3.5e*
E1 - Cold Rider, Frosty Chiseler, Unholy Mount, Dark Ice Fey (template)
E2 - Bloodless Vessel, Necropyre (template)

*Teasure Chest Series*
*3.5e*
TC1 - Wooden Protector

*Last Baron Series*
*3.5e*
LB1 - Crepitus
LB2 - Sea-sworn (template)

*RPG Superstar Series*
*3.5e*
S1 - Guiltgorger Giant

*Unnumbered (by name)*
*PFRPG*
Crypt of the Everflame - no monsters 
Carrion Hill - Spawn of Yog-Sothoth
Masks of the Living God - Mask Golem
Realm of the Fellnight Queen - no monsters 
City of Golden Death - Terror (template), Golden Guardian
From Shore to Sea - no monsters 
Curse of the Riven Sky - no monsters 
The Witchwar Legacy - Abyss Gigas, Gnarled (template)


----------



## Shroomy (Dec 6, 2007)

Here are the Gamemastery monsters, to date:

D0 Tatzlwyrm
D1 Forged Spurned, Slurk
W1 Flame Drake, Roseblood Sprite
D2 Granule Construct Swarm, Nightmare Bats
U1 Shadowy Lurker, Painted Creation (template)
J1 Osiron Mummy (template)


----------



## Shade (Dec 6, 2007)

Excellent idea!   I've linked it up in the Monster Indices thread.


----------



## freyar (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks, Shroomy, editing those in!


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jan 2, 2008)

E1: Cold rider, frosty chiseler, unholy mount, dark ice fey (template)

Demiurge out.


----------



## freyar (Jan 3, 2008)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> E1: Cold rider, frosty chiseler, unholy mount, dark ice fey (template)
> 
> Demiurge out.




Thanks!


----------



## Shroomy (Jan 8, 2008)

TC1:  Wooden Protector


----------



## freyar (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks, Shroomy!  Though when I saw you posted, I was worried that they're shipping Pathfinder #5 before I get my #4 in the mail!  (Which is odd, since it's a couple weeks slower than the other 3 issues...)


----------



## Shroomy (Jan 10, 2008)

J2:  arcanaton, tongue of rebuke, wings of protection, rime elemental (variant water elemental), draconic mohrg (this appears to be a unique creature as no OGL reference is given; also there is no full write-up for adding a mohrg template to a dragon).


----------



## freyar (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks, Shroomy.  Will add those tonight when I download the pathfinder 5 pdf.  Still waiting for my physical copy of #4.  Maybe I ought to email....


----------



## Shroomy (Jan 11, 2008)

freyar said:
			
		

> Thanks, Shroomy.  Will add those tonight when I download the pathfinder 5 pdf.  Still waiting for my physical copy of #4.  Maybe I ought to email....




Yeah, I would email.  I'm not a subscriber and I got my copy from the FLGS last week.


----------



## freyar (Feb 5, 2008)

Just added the Pathfinder #6 bestiary.  Anyone have U2: Hangman's Noose yet?


----------



## Shroomy (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm getting it in a few minutes, so I will have an update soon.


----------



## Shroomy (Feb 8, 2008)

U2:  Croaker, Gutdragging Lurcher


----------



## freyar (Feb 8, 2008)

Shroomy said:
			
		

> U2:  Croaker, Gutdragging Lurcher



 Added, thanks!


----------



## Rauol_Duke (Feb 26, 2008)

For J3, _Crucible of Chaos_, we have:

Dehrii
Shoggoth


----------



## freyar (Feb 27, 2008)

Rauol_Duke said:
			
		

> For J3, _Crucible of Chaos_, we have:
> 
> Dehrii
> Shoggoth



 Thanks!  Added to the list...


----------



## demiurge1138 (Feb 27, 2008)

Rauol_Duke said:
			
		

> For J3, _Crucible of Chaos_, we have:
> 
> Dehrii
> Shoggoth



Wait, Crucible of Chaos is already out? Hm... going to have to think about picking that one up.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Rauol_Duke (Feb 27, 2008)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Wait, Crucible of Chaos is already out? Hm... going to have to think about picking that one up.




Subscriber copies shipped on Monday.  Been reading the PDF.  Man... that Shoggoth...


----------



## RETH-Mog (Mar 10, 2008)

Pathfinder 7:

Carrion Golem
Devilfish
Dream Spider
Soulbound Doll
Raktavarna
Reefclaw


----------



## freyar (Mar 10, 2008)

RETH-Mog said:
			
		

> Pathfinder 7:
> 
> Carrion Golem
> Devilfish
> ...



 Added, thanks!


----------



## Leopold (Mar 10, 2008)

So these are just for information purposes? no conversion?


----------



## freyar (Mar 10, 2008)

Leopold said:
			
		

> So these are just for information purposes? no conversion?



 Right, these are new 3.5e monsters that Paizo has in its new "replacement" products for Dungeon and Dragon magazines.  Seemed that it might be handy for people to find monsters, like the old Dragon and Dungeon magazine monster indices.


----------



## Garnfellow (Apr 6, 2008)

What's the Paizo shoggoth like? An aberration? What CR?


----------



## demiurge1138 (Apr 7, 2008)

Garnfellow said:
			
		

> What's the Paizo shoggoth like? An aberration? What CR?



It's an ooze (albeit an ooze with an intelligence score). CR 15. Engulf, absorb, scads of resistances, more hit points than it knows what to do with.

Demiurge out.


----------



## freyar (Apr 16, 2008)

Anybody have W2 or D3 yet?  Or Pathfinder #8?


----------



## demiurge1138 (Apr 16, 2008)

Pathfinder 8 has:

Daemon, Leukodaemon
Daughter of Urgathoa
Giant Fly
Giant Maggot
Lawgiver
Nosferatu (template)

Demiurge out.


----------



## freyar (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks, demiurge!  Updating now...


----------



## RETH-Mog (Apr 18, 2008)

W2:

Fell Flotsam
Mosquito Swarm

D3:

Chatterer Swarm
Son of Perdition


----------



## freyar (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks, RETH-Mog, updated!


----------



## RETH-Mog (May 10, 2008)

Pathfinder 9:

Achaekek, The Mantis God
Beatific One
Rajput Ambari
Rakshasa Maharajah
Sikari Macaque Swarm


----------



## freyar (May 10, 2008)

Thanks!  Pathfinder 9 added!


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 7, 2008)

Pathfinder Chronicles: Classic Monsters Revisted

Bugbear
Gnoll
Goblin
Hobgoblin
Kobold
Lizardfolk
Minotaur
Minotaur Elder
Ogre
Ogre, Degenerate
Orc
Troll


----------



## freyar (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey, Knightfall, do they have new stats for all of those (including the SRD ones)?


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 13, 2008)

freyar said:
			
		

> Hey, Knightfall, do they have new stats for all of those (including the SRD ones)?



Yep. New monster stats for each of those entries. I was hoping there'd be racial stats as well, but I guess that was hoping for too much. It's a GREAT book, regardless.


----------



## freyar (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info.  I've added a "Pathfinder Chronicles" heading to the listing with the AP issues, since that looks to be a little shorter than the module listing.  However, if Shade wants to split the post, that's cool with me, too.


----------



## freyar (Jun 27, 2008)

Anybody have modules W3 or LB1 yet?  I'll remember to add D1.5 when I get home today...


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jun 29, 2008)

Pathfinder 10:

Bonestorm
Cinder Wolf
Havero
Red Reaver


----------



## freyar (Jun 29, 2008)

Seems like a small bestiary in #10.  Anyway, thanks demiurge, it's updated!


----------



## RETH-Mog (Jul 2, 2008)

D1.5 - Azlanti Chariot Beetle
W3 - Hoary Muntjac, Snowdrifter

And I believe PF 11 and LB1 are coming this week.


----------



## freyar (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks, RETH-Mog!  Never did remember D1.5...


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jul 3, 2008)

Pathfinder 11: chained spirit, danse macabre, gug, The Prince in Chains, umbral dragon


----------



## freyar (Jul 4, 2008)

demiurge1138 said:


> Pathfinder 11: chained spirit, danse macabre, gug, The Prince in Chains, umbral dragon



Updated, thanks!


----------



## RETH-Mog (Jul 8, 2008)

LB1 - Crepitus


----------



## freyar (Jul 9, 2008)

RETH-Mog said:


> LB1 - Crepitus



Thanks!


----------



## freyar (Jul 9, 2008)

accidental double post!


----------



## RETH-Mog (Aug 2, 2008)

Pathfinder 12:

Akaruzug
Belier Devil, Bdellavritra
Contract Devil, Phistophilus
Mobogo

Pathfinder 13

Darklands Sentinel
Fungal Crawler
Monstrous Cockroach
Flesh-Eating Cockroach Swarm
Swamp Barracuda


----------



## freyar (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks, RETH-Mog!  You might want to check the formatting on the two devils to make sure I got the intent right.

Boy, I should start collecting the PDFs of these again.  I wish I had the shelf space for all of it!


----------



## RETH-Mog (Oct 9, 2008)

Okay, finally some new stuff.

LB2:
Sea-sworn (template)

Pathfinder 14:
Akata
Moonflower
Siren
Thais
Witchwyrd

Oh, and Frey, the way you did those devils looks good.  Sorry it took so long for me to answer that question.


----------



## freyar (Oct 9, 2008)

Will update this soon, thanks!  (Bit swamped ATM.)  There's also been a master list compiled on the Paizo blog, which I will add when I get a moment.


----------



## freyar (Oct 9, 2008)

Updated, including Pathfinder #15, which made it into the blog's listings.


----------



## RETH-Mog (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry I've been slacking Frey.  I'll try to get everything listed since the last update.  As a start, here are all the ones from modules since the last one.

D4 - Festrog
J4 - Ghalshoaton
S1 - Guiltgorger Giant


----------



## freyar (Feb 17, 2009)

You???  I apparently haven't dug up this thread since October!   If anyone else wants to help, you're more than welcome, too. 

One day, I will have a big house with lots of shelf space, and I will get a subscription again.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 17, 2009)

Pathfinder Adventure Path #16: Deep Crow; Demon, Omox; Ghonhatine; Irnakurse; Mothman.

Pathfinder Chronicles, Into the Darklands: Morlock; Serpentfolk; Seugathi; Urdefhan; Vemerak.


----------



## freyar (Feb 17, 2009)

Updated.  Seems like they're slowing down slightly on monster production maybe...


----------



## James Jacobs (Feb 18, 2009)

freyar said:


> Updated.  Seems like they're slowing down slightly on monster production maybe...




Not really... just that monsters come in cycles, I guess. We do only half as many modules a year now, but starting with Into the Darklands, new monsters started appearing in Pathfinder Chronicles products. The bestiary in Pathfinder itself still churns out 4–6 monsters a month too.

In any case... good to see this thread still going!


----------



## RETH-Mog (Feb 28, 2009)

How about the Jinkin from Into the Darklands?  Is that a new one or is that from something else?  It’s not with all of the other new monsters but I've never seen it nor does it list a source, so I’m not sure.  Anyone know?

  Either way, here’s some more stuff:

  Pathfinder 17:
  Banshee
  Leucrotta
  Mandragora
  Menotherian
  Treerazer, Lord of the Blasted Tarn

  And Pathfinder 18:
  Black-blooded (template)
  Charda
  Shaitan Genie
  Xacarba


----------



## freyar (Mar 1, 2009)

Updated, and thanks!  Nice to see a few classics getting an OGL treatment in #17.

Don't know about the jinkin -- is there a hint in section 15 of the OGL for the book?


----------



## RETH-Mog (May 9, 2009)

Well, I found the jinkin (see below).  Just as a note, Div and Protean are types of outsider.  Big update here:

Pathfinder 19:
Chupacabra
Div (Doru)
Gremlin (Jinkin)
Gremlin (Pugwampi)
Gremlin (Vexgit)
Peryton

Pathfinder 20:
Buraq
Edimmu
Div (Pairaka)
Sunlord Thalachos
Unchosen Gnoll

Pathfinder 21:
Div (Shir)
Emkrah
Hadhayosh
Rukh
Juvenile Rukh
Tophet

Pathfinder 22:
Coeurl
Div (Ghawwas)
Miengu
Protean (Imentesh)
Protean (Naunet)
Wyrmskull (template)

More in a bit.


----------



## RETH-Mog (May 9, 2009)

Pathfinder Module
E2:
Bloodless Vessel
Necropyre (template)


----------



## RETH-Mog (May 9, 2009)

Pathfinder Chronicles

Dark Markets - A Guide to Katapesh
Aluum
Dhabba
Sand Eel
Ghul

The Great Beyond - A Guide to the Multiverse
Astradaemon
Axiomite
Lurker in Light
Protean (Keketar)
Vulpinal


----------



## RETH-Mog (May 9, 2009)

I believe that makes us all caught up!


----------



## freyar (May 10, 2009)

Whew!  I'll update the index hopefully in the morning.  Thanks!


----------



## freyar (May 10, 2009)

Updated.

I notice more traditional monsters getting updates, including some we've done not too long ago at the CC (like the buraq).  Nice!


----------



## RETH-Mog (Aug 8, 2009)

Time for an update here.  These are from the Pathfinder Companion line, which I don’t think has been used yet.  Also note, these are for Pathfinder RPG, in case you want to note it.

  Qadira, Gateway to the East:
  Half-janni (template)
  Suli
  Zhyen

  I’ll be back with some more in a bit.  Gotta run out to the store.


----------



## RETH-Mog (Aug 8, 2009)

J5:
  Meladaemon

  Oddly, it doesn’t look like Crypt of the Everflame has any new monsters.  I think that’s a first for the modules.


----------



## RETH-Mog (Aug 8, 2009)

Pathfinder Chronicles:

  Dungeon Denizens Revisited:
  Xenarth
  Failed-apotheosis Mimic
  Plaguebearer Otyugh
  Seige Owlbear
  Mottled Worm
  Rust Lord


----------



## RETH-Mog (Aug 8, 2009)

Pathfinder 23:
  Black Jinni
  Div, Sepid
  Get of Iblis
  Nephilim

  Pathfinder 24:
  Ahriman, Lord of the Divs
  Gandareva Azi
  Sruvara Azi
  Zahhak Azi
  Brass Golem
  Simurgh
  Xotani the Firebleeder

  All Pathfinder APs beyond this are for Pathfinder RPG

  Pathfinder 25:
  Gremlin, Haniver
  Rot Grub Swarm
  Giant Rot Grub
  Shadowgarm
  Strix
  Torble
  Torble Swarm
  Devil, Ukobach


----------



## freyar (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks!  I was just thinking it was time to ask if anyone had this stuff.  Will update this weekend!

I got to order CoT for my birthday , so I just placed my order.  Looking forward for #25 to ship!


----------



## freyar (Aug 10, 2009)

Updated now.  Odd about Crypt of the Everflame.  Also, do you know if that one has a series & number?  I couldn't find one for it in the Paizo store listing.


----------



## RETH-Mog (Aug 11, 2009)

They've stopped using the letter and number notation and have switched to just giving them names.

Hopefully not having new creatures in modules won't be a regular thing.  They're always one of my favorite parts of the adventures.


----------



## freyar (Oct 17, 2009)

Added Pathfinder #26.  Anyone have anything else to report?


----------



## RETH-Mog (Dec 3, 2009)

Carrion Hill:
Spawn of Yog-Sothoth

Pathfinder 27:
Aspidochelone
Devil, Chortov
Idol, Bone
Idol, Jade
Idol, Wood
Idol, Stone
Lar
Naga, Royal


----------



## freyar (Dec 3, 2009)

Added, thanks, RETH-Mog!  I haven't gotten 27 in the mail yet, so I haven't peaked at the PDF either.


----------



## RETH-Mog (Dec 5, 2009)

Book of the Damned Volume 1: Princes of Darkness
Devil, Apostate (Deimavigga)
Devil, Heresy (Ayngavhaul)
Devil, Lesser Host (Gaav)
Devil, Greater Host (Magaav)
Devil, Warmonger (Levaloch)


----------



## freyar (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks again!


----------



## Garnfellow (Dec 5, 2009)

I'd love to hear some more details on those new devils!


----------



## RETH-Mog (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey guys, it's been a while since I've posted any updates here.  I'm gonna try and catch up a bit.

Adventure Path:

28:
Asura, Adhukait
Cerberi
Malbolgian Cerberi
Cabal Devil (Uniila)
Spartolos

29:
Basileus
Calikang
Possession Devil (Gidim) - There's a Greater and Lesser of these if you want to list them separately,
Ghorazagh
Nihiloi
Vrykolakas

30:
Behemoth, Ravener
Devil, Advodaza
Ebon Acolytus
Hell Gigas
Kyton, Ephialtes
Vouivre

31:
Carbuncle
Drekavac
Elk
River Elk
Megaloceros
Tatzlwyrm (This one is also in D0 but this is updated to Pathfinder rules)
Thawn
Thylacine
Brush Thylacine

I'll try to get caught up with the other lines soon as well.


----------



## freyar (Apr 14, 2010)

Oops, I fell behind on my last few issues, and I had to drop my sub again.  Thanks for the update!


----------



## freyar (Apr 14, 2010)

Just thinking out loud here: the AP issues actually have "new" monsters not listed in the bestiary.  Like the PFRPG update of the redcap in #29 for example (or similar updates of 3.5 ToH critters).  Would people find value in including those?


----------



## RETH-Mog (Apr 28, 2010)

Pathfinder 32:
Ceratioidi
The Grim White Stag
Hodag
Rorkoun
Trollhound

Also, freyar, regarding your thinking out loud.  I'm indifferent to adding the other creatures that are updated to Pathfinder (since I have everything anyway), but I would be glad to make a list of all creatures that have stats in Pathfinder.  Although, I'm not sure anyone looks at this thread besides us anyway.


----------



## RETH-Mog (Apr 28, 2010)

Modules:

Masks of the Living God:
Mask Golem

Realm of the Fellnight Queen:
none 

City of Golden Death:
Terror (template)
Golden Guardian


----------



## freyar (Apr 28, 2010)

RETH-Mog said:


> Pathfinder 32:
> Ceratioidi
> The Grim White Stag
> Hodag
> ...



Thanks for the various updates!  They have been input!

And on the last bit, I think you're quite probably right.  I forget quite often myself!


----------



## RETH-Mog (Oct 15, 2010)

...aaaaaand six months later.  Let's update this thing!

Pathfinder 33:
Blodeuwedd
Clawbat
Great Cyclops
Peluda
Stygira

Pathfinder 34:
Ahuizotl
Bog Strider
Calathgar
Fungus Leshy
Nuckelavee

Pathfinder 35:
First Blade
Irlgaunt
Verdurous Ooze
Warsworn

Pathfinder 36:
Ankou
Dweomercat
Grodair
Skrik Nettle
Zomok

Pathfinder 37:
Eurypterid (many different ones: Ochre, Common, Bluetip, Spiny, Spitting)
Ningyo (and Undead Ningyo)
Pterosaur (3 kinds: Rhamphorhynchus, Dimorphodon, Quetzalcoatlus)
Giant Sea Urchin (Hunter, Spear, Glass)
Tuyewera

Pathfinder 38:
Adaro
Biloko
Bloodhaze Mosquito Swarm
Chemosit
Personification of Fury


----------



## RETH-Mog (Oct 15, 2010)

Pathfinder Chronicles (recently re-branded as Pathfinder Campaign Setting)

Heart of the Jungle:
Angazhani (High Girallon)
Giant Botfly
Botfly Swarm
Hippopotamus
Tobongo (Mwangi Treant)

City of Strangers:
Caulborn

Modules

From Shore to Sea:
none

Curse of the Riven Sky:
none

The Witchwar Legacy:
Abyss Gigas
Gnarled (template)


----------



## freyar (Oct 15, 2010)

Whew, thanks, RETH-Mog!  Without a subscription (and being busy at work), I just can't remember this...

AP #37 sure had a lot of monsters!


----------

